
Are Pop Lyrics Getting More Repetitive? (2017) - Osiris30
https://pudding.cool/2017/05/song-repetition/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14323762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14323762)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14335987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14335987)

